# Akela, 6 months old



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Akela is 6 months and a few days old (DOB: 30/08/10) Sorry for the stacks, this is the best I could get, since they are not my strong point, also sorry for the tall grass that doesn't allow to see feet. 


Akela weights 72 lbs right now. We had kind of a heat wave the last couple of weeks and he blew his coat to a lighter shorter version, it used to be like the one over his shoulders.



















Natural stack









And a couple of head shots


















Critiques very much appreciated


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

What a masculine head! He appears to be very well put together and balanced, particularly for his age. Hind quarters, croup and tail set merge beautifully. Maybe a little straight in the shoulder?
Hopefully someone more skilled in real critiques will come along.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Love his front. Maybe a little straight through the shoulder, but somebody that can "see" shoulders better could see something different. Beautiful strong topline, nice angulation in the rear. Excellent boning. Nice rib and a lot of substance for his age. Nice tail set. Croup seems a bit short. 

Would like a slightly shorter ear, though the set is beautiful. His head, though masculine, is a bit too coarse for me, and I'd like to see a bit less.

Overall handsome baby


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Akela is a very handsome boy!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Akela is a sturdy boy for sure! I've seen actual pics of two of his brothers and I'd say he is the one with more bone at this point. I took his height today and he is 62,5 cms at the withers (24,6 in) at this rate I wouldn't be surprised if heends up out of standard, you can see by the pics that those 72 lbs are not exactly fat...

Jackie, I know his ears are too big, but since he is only 6 months old, do you think he may grow into them? (please say yes!!!) I like the big head and it is what I like the most of DDR lines, so I admit it wouldn't bother me at all to have some of those  but what I'd like is for it to be more "dry". I'm not sure if I'm using right the expression in English, if it has the same meaning, but I mean to have less hanging skin, specially tighter lips. If I had to change one thing on him it would be that.

Thanks for the critiques, please keep them coming


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Puppies change a lot as they grow, so the chances of him growing into the ears are good xD My Mirada has certainly grown into hers. Though a good set always makes it easier to "swallow" large ears  I don't think his ears are large in terms of width, just a bit tall.

And you did indeed use the term "dry" correctly ^_^


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think he looks great for 6 months. He'll probably grow into his lips, too! Karlo had a bit of "looselips" and as he matured the skin tightened up. 
I think Akela will be about like Karlo structurally, a bit on top of the standard but not outragiously so...just a strong lean male!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Those are good news! I wouldn't mind Akela being like Karlo


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Handsome boy!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Akela is absolutely gorgeous! I love everything about him, and his smiley face and big head, too!  Don't worry about the ears, he'll grow into them. Check out Anton's:
6 months:









3 years:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I love his head. very masculine. cant wait to see pictures when he's a year old with a head like that! he's very solid looking, lean. I agree he should grow into those ears. Bear in mind i dont do well in terms of judging but from what i see in those pictures... thats definitely a dog who would manage nicely on high scores in anything he does. My question i always want to know for such a sturdy looking dog is how does he move? Does he have a nice fluid grace about his movements in walking and running or is he more clumsy looking when he moves, generally when trotting or running. as i said, keep in mind i know nothing of judging. but how a dog moves IMO says a great deal.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nice head!!! Can't believe how much he has grown!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Definitely clumsy!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very masculine young male who looks fairly balanced at this age. Good angulation front and rear and very good bone. Flat withers, nice short loin, good position of croup though it should be longer. I would like to see more richness of color, but he is young and blowing coat. 

What's his breeding?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

What does mean flat whiters? 

Here you can see a pic of him earlier this summer, with more coat.










This are Akela's parents:
Calais vom Adler Stein - German shepherd dog
WUSV - SG - Irus von der Dornburg - German shepherd dog


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The withers are the top of the shoulder. They should be higher than the back. 

Ahhhh OK. I thought he was out of the female from Anne. I can see where the bone and nice big head are coming from in his pedigree. I always liked Lasco.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like his head-his mother is gorgeous-I didn't see his father


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

It would be nice to see some of that "maternal grandsire effect" in action here


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I LOVE his head! He's very handsome!


----------

